# FNA INCONCLUSIVE ?



## Italiungurl (Apr 10, 2014)

NOW WHAT?
THE RECEPTIONIST TOLD ME DR. HASNT EVEN CALLED YET.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Get copies of the pathology report to get the exact language. From there, talk to your doctor. Inconclusive is fairly common, but for some, it's the proverbial straw that broke the camel's back and pushes them to surgery.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If it were me and I was symptomatic - I would have the entire gland removed.

It is much easier to regulate thyroid hormone replacement without a diseased and inflamed thyroid.

I speak from experience.

Interview several surgeons, find one that does 4-5 thyroid removals a week.


----------



## Italiungurl (Apr 10, 2014)

I was told by my Endo preliminary report inconclusive, still waiting on final...
And he told me before ( Dr's just don't take out the Thyroid gland for assumptions" Insurance doesn't pay.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I'm starting to believe the exact opposite -- insurance companies could save a lot of money on lab testing, second-opinion doctors (and third- and fourth-), medication changes, and the like if they just removed obviously problematic thyroids from the get-go.

Besides, "assumptions" never stopped doctors from taking people's tonsils out years ago.


----------

